# What do youall use to bait turkeys?



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

im thinking about hunting them he soon and what works best for you?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

B-Mobile


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

slate call and decoy.


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

decoys and calls


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

Baiting turkeys or hunting within 100 yards of a feeder or bait source is ILLEGAL in Florida. Hazel creek decoy and mouth calls work real good though.


----------



## minnow (Mar 2, 2006)

illegal to bait them in WI also.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Do people actually bait turkeys?


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

cracked corn or whole corn should work right....whats best?


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Illegal in Michigan.

I wouldn't be interested in doing it even if were legal. Try a good box call.
Dan


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

CAPTJJ said:


> Do people actually bait turkeys?


That's what I was wondering also? What would be the challenge of luring turkeys to bait?


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Decoy and some calling is more rewarding :thumbs_up


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

Jamis said:


> Decoy and some calling is more rewarding :thumbs_up


i just want the turkeys so i bait...grandad used to put corn in a line from a blind and could kill 10-15 with one shot...thats what i want.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*baiting in NC for turkey's is........*

Illegal. And if I had to guess there are probably a few Game Warden's on here, so why take the chance do like the others and try to call.

If you get caught (not worth it) I think you will lose your weapon, be fined, and if you killed a turkey over it. Even worse.

Just looked at the regs, just trying to help!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

The only place I have heard of it being legal is Kansas.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

the land owner next to the public land i hunt uses corn, i pulled a bird off his land and it was loaded with corn.

i reported him to the dnr and he hasnt turkey hunted there the last 2 years...he might of got a ticket:teeth:


----------



## IA/MOhuntingman (Feb 13, 2009)

Whats new kansas has to cheat to win!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

MIZZOUBOY


----------



## stlmodroptine (Aug 26, 2008)

Its illegal, but a lot of people do it. I don't think I've ever shot a deer/turkey without a gullet/stomach full of corn. I never bait them, and theres not an Agricultural field around here for 30 miles in every diection.


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Seal 11 said:


> i just want the turkeys so i bait...grandad used to put corn in a line from a blind and could kill 10-15 with one shot...thats what i want.




Heck , why dont yah just get one of those capture net things that have a explosive charge . That with crack corn , who knows how many you can capture.


Crazy Wolf.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Seal 11 said:


> i just want the turkeys so i bait...*grandad used to put corn in a line from a blind and could kill 10-15 with one shot*...thats what i want.


:turkey: :turkey: :turkey: :turkey: :turkey: :turkey: :turkey: :turkey: :archer:  


....._and live, it's Satirday Night_ :doh:


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> The only place I have heard of it being legal is Kansas.



Don't forget Texas! 

(Rios only, illegal for Eastern turkeys)


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

lets stick to the subject.....what works best? What about wheat?


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Seal 11 said:


> lets stick to the subject.....what works best? What about wheat?




O.K you really want to know what works best , fresh manure spread out on a open field. Has all the grains that the Turkeys really love and enjoy eating. No chit its the truth.



Crazy Wolf.


----------



## pin cushion (Jan 1, 2007)

crazy wolf said:


> Heck , why dont yah just get one of those capture net things that have a explosive charge . That with crack corn , who knows how many you can capture.
> 
> 
> Crazy Wolf.


Where can I buy one of them things ?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Seal 11 said:


> lets stick to the subject.....what works best? What about wheat?



I know that poachers favorite bait is wheat.....because when you broadcast it just kinda disappears. Corn is hard to beat. I bait them all the time.......in my back yard so my kids can watch them.


----------



## treesap (Aug 26, 2007)

*Good luck with that!!!*

Can you say fine--loose licence and possiably all the hunting gear you have with you--it's considered poaching in some states now!!!


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Seal 11 said:


> lets stick to the subject.....what works best? What about wheat?


Hunt like a sportsman and call them in.


----------



## crookedtoe (Sep 24, 2008)

usually best to bait them with some dirty prom queen talk on a good box,slate,or mouth call:smile:they cant bust you for that.baiting and 10-15 in one shot?dude ,theyll put you under the jail for that,cant be worth it.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

30-30 said:


> Don't forget Texas!
> 
> (Rios only, illegal for Eastern turkeys)



whatcha gota do? put up a sign?:tongue:


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

i figured baiting and shooting them would be more sportman than fishing line and hooks is all.


----------



## removed1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Seal 11 said:


> i figured baiting and shooting them would be more sportman than fishing line and hooks is all.


????????????????????


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

how about skittles, it worked for ET.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Well they like corn*

They seem to have a fondness for cracked corn but that will buy you a big fine here in my home state of W.Va. Baiting for turkey or bear is illegal. Ironically baiting for deer is legal. Go figure.


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

puma4440 said:


> ????????????????????


What?

don't tell me you never hooked a turkey before.


----------



## easeup (May 4, 2008)

*turkeys*

i have found that wheat is best; but corn and maize is hard to beat.

I throw the stuff out year round to try to keep the birds on my place. the payoff is seeing those chicks single file working grasshoppers this summer.


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

In most states you loose your turkey.
Your hunting license.Your truck.Lots of money but most important of all you loose your reputation everywhere!Is it worth it? If you think it is use corn,its easier for wardens to find.


----------



## removed1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Seal 11 said:


> What?
> 
> don't tell me you never hooked a turkey before.


i've done some weird stuff, but never fished for turkeys.

then again, what lb test would one use?:tongue:


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

puma4440 said:


> i've done some weird stuff, but never fished for turkeys.
> 
> then again, what lb test would one use?:tongue:


10 or 12 pound ,,tie it short ,,there not going anywhere.


----------



## removed1 (Dec 12, 2008)

i wonder if ugly stick would honor the waranty?


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

puma4440 said:


> i wonder if ugly stick would honor the waranty?


you don't use a pole


----------



## removed1 (Dec 12, 2008)

hell, i'm after the fight, bass seem lame compared to this.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

I've hooked a few seagulls in the past, they fight good on 6lb test.


----------



## removed1 (Dec 12, 2008)

i could leave the boat on the trailer too.


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

its more like a trot line,,,not on a pole....geezz


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Hooked a mallard*

I hooked a record class mallard at the local state park a few years back on fishing tackle. He must have liked the looks of my plastic worm. My wife like to have beat me to death as I was trying to release the poor thing. Mallards really put up one hell of a fight and draw a big crowd of picknickers I can assure you.


----------



## removed1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Seal 11 said:


> its more like a trot line,,,not on a pole....geezz


never knew what a trot line was until i went to texas, but how would that work for turkeys?


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> I hooked a record class mallard at the local state park a few years back on fishing tackle. He must have liked the looks of my plastic worm. My wife like to have beat me to death as I was trying to release the poor thing. Mallards really put up one hell of a fight and draw a big crowd of picknickers I can assure you.


why did you let it go?


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

puma4440 said:


> never knew what a trot line was until i went to texas, but how would that work for turkeys?


never been to texas but around here a trot line is a big line with a bunch of little lines coming off it with hooks on the little ones. put corn on the hooks and bait them close...

when that stops working go to plan B


----------



## lawton (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm throwing the B.S. card on the 10 to 15 birds in one shot. Not possable! Unless shooting a Bo Duke special arrow


----------



## removed1 (Dec 12, 2008)

something smells fishy here, and i'm not talking about turkey fishing...lol

but i've enjoyed your other threads as well, i needed that.:thumbs_up


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

lawton said:


> I'm throwing the B.S. card on the 10 to 15 birds in one shot. Not possable! Unless shooting a Bo Duke special arrow


shotgun,,grandad never shot a bow in his life


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

puma4440 said:


> something smells fishy here, and i'm not talking about turkey fishing...lol
> 
> but i've enjoyed your other threads as well, i needed that.:thumbs_up


i get this all the time,,its hard for me to talk to cityhunters.

im more into survival and things are getting tuffer all the time.


----------



## lawton (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry not buying it! Unless were talking baby Turkeys. You would have to get 15 heads or necks in the same sight path while not moving and the first couple of heads would have to not....ahhhh nevermind, not possable.


----------



## removed1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Seal 11 said:


> shotgun,,grandad never shot a bow in his life


double barrel cut off at 6 inches with improved cylinders stuffed in it.


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

lawton said:


> Sorry not buying it! Unless were talking baby Turkeys. You would have to get 15 heads or necks in the same sight path while not moving and the first couple of heads would have to not....ahhhh nevermind, not possable.


thats what the corn in a line is for,get 25-30 eating in a line and get the gun up and ready...make a little cluck and up comes the heads,,,,then boom....flopping turkeys 

city people need educating too


----------



## lawton (Feb 1, 2009)

I dont no...I think I'm still a little skeptical. Oh, no city boy here, small town no stoplights lots of farmers. Cityboy is more likely to believe this story. Is there a limit on Turkeys in NC.


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

lawton said:


> I dont no...I think I'm still a little skeptical. Oh, no city boy here, small town no stoplights lots of farmers. Cityboy is more likely to believe this story. Is there a limit on Turkeys in NC.


im not sure theres a limit


----------



## lawton (Feb 1, 2009)

I just googled your turkey rules there and I'm pretty sure you are allowed 1 a day and up to 2 per season. By the way I was just messing around with you about the birds and the shooting and what not, I've got some stories that I could put on here that people definitly would not beleive so I understand.


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

lawton said:


> I just googled your turkey rules there and I'm pretty sure you are allowed 1 a day and up to 2 per season. By the way I was just messing around with you about the birds and the shooting and what not, I've got some stories that I could put on here that people definitly would not beleive so I understand.


no problem dude


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Seal 11 said:


> im thinking about hunting them he soon and what works best for you?


You get a trout line 10-15 hooks small ones put canned corn and a hen decoy and a big stick.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I allways use a Lady turkey ....works for me......But dam this was funny
reading...thanks guys I was almost crying....bass being kinda lame after hooking a few turkeys...

bigbucks170


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

badbow148 said:


> You get a trout line 10-15 hooks small ones put canned corn and a hen decoy and a big stick.


you are the first to understand me,,your not city are ya?


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Seal 11 said:


> you are the first to understand me,,your not city are ya?


No sir I am a KS./MO.and WY. ******* county boy for 51yrs now


----------



## RUMMY (Dec 10, 2007)

What is the best bait to lure in archers on an internet forum? I don't know, but you can really reel them in on a very thinly disguised thread!


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

i just use a mouth call and decoys but bait them for fun in my back yard with wheat.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

RUMMY said:


> What is the best bait to lure in archers on an internet forum? I don't know, but you can really reel them in on a very thinly disguised thread!


+1:teeth:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*I would have been flogged for sure*



Seal 11 said:


> why did you let it go?


I'm not to much of a coward but I believe from the looks of the crowd (which appeared to be representatives from the local feminist bible club ) would have launched an all out attack upon my personal character followed up by perhaps a good old fashioned heal kicking/purse pounding whoop ass. Then the wife would have made the supply demand ratio a little worse. You know what I'm saying?? My two young boys thought it was cool though.


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

i work on a farm and we go and put cow [email protected]# in the field and hunt of it works like a charm :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Seal 11 said:


> thats what the corn in a line is for,get 25-30 eating in a line and get the gun up and ready...make a little cluck and up comes the heads,,,,then boom....flopping turkeys
> 
> "city people need educating too"


I think that is a quote from the movie Southern Comfort

as a matter of fact, I think there was some turkey poachers using fish hooks in that movie.


----------



## im-ocd (Mar 22, 2007)

Baiting them is illegal here.

BUT if you plant a "kill plot" that's okay. 

If you can mow a path around a corn field they will tend to use it. (I'm thinking during fall deer /turkey season)


----------



## lastcast33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Seal are you interested in trading that Jenning Forked Lightning for a Mathews FX?


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Golf balls don't work very well. They make your turkeys look funny too!....:teeth:


----------



## mafriend03 (Sep 18, 2006)

Oilers or any other bulk birdseed!:thumbs_up


----------



## Wbuffetjr1 (Oct 3, 2006)

The sexy sounds of a hen!


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Seal 11 said:


> i just want the turkeys so i bait...grandad used to put corn in a line from a blind and could kill 10-15 with one shot...thats what i want.


BS! And Totally against the law in N.C.! At a quick glance, there is a 2 turkey limit.


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

johnnybravoo77 said:


> BS! And Totally against the law in N.C.! At a quick glance, there is a 2 turkey limit.


Now that funny right there,,,cuz grandad can't read and anyone that thinks you can't kill 15 turkeys with one shot from a shot gun is full of BS....so theres yur BS


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

The sweet sounds of my calls, teamed up with a hen and jake decoy is hard to resist......


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

*ttt*

if you're so hard up and all why don't you cut your internet connection and save $20 a month. then you'll have money to bait your turkeys, and save all us non-violators from reading this crap. <---<<ngu


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

ngurb said:


> if you're so hard up and all why don't you cut your internet connection and save $20 a month. then you'll have money to bait your turkeys, and save all us non-violators from reading this crap. <---<<ngu


WHo made you read this?


----------



## lastcast33 (Mar 8, 2008)

*?????*



lastcast33 said:


> Hey Seal are you interested in trading that Jenning Forked Lightning for a Mathews FX?


 Going once......


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

Twice!


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't. Its illeagal here in PA.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I wanna hear more about a "turkey trot line"....:darkbeer:

I'm on a 3 year thunder chicken dry spell and thinking about gettin "creative" for this year.:thumbs_up

This Seal 11 guy sounds like he has some good ideas. 


Hey Seal... try some canned corn on trout sized hooks. I wonder if they like bread balls or worms??? hmmmmm. I know they love corn and can see it from way off. Make sure you put it somewhere out in the open with lots of visibility so they can see it and come in. I'm 99% confident I could drop 10+ turkeys with one 3-1/2" 12 Ga super mag shell I use in my Benelli. Make sure you don'tuse too tight of a choke!


-ZA


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

My personal favorite bait is a Woodhaven Red Wasp! :nod:


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

ZA206 said:


> I wanna hear more about a "turkey trot line"....:darkbeer:
> 
> I'm on a 3 year thunder chicken dry spell and thinking about gettin "creative" for this year.:thumbs_up
> 
> ...


what ya need to know?

i thought that was pretty clear myself.


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

GSLAM95 said:


> My personal favorite bait is a Woodhaven Red Wasp! :nod:


got a link?


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Slate call + mouth call + decoys = turkeys.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

It's illegal here in Michigan but even if it wasn't I sure wouldn't do it:thumbs_do


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Seal 11 said:


> what ya need to know?
> 
> i thought that was pretty clear myself.


Spacing on the leaders... how much corn to use... when do you set it out? Gimme details on the turkey trot line!

I'm suprised no one has thought of this yet! If it works out, you should patent it and start making turkey hunting videos.... you could put PRIMOS out of business!

-ZA


----------



## childs47 (Feb 26, 2009)

Seal 11 said:


> got a link?


midwest turkey supply has them I believe. :thumbs_up

You aren't allowed to bait turkeys where I hunt either.


----------



## 22lyons (Jul 30, 2007)

seems to me the only ones baited are those who replied seriously to this post! 

he jut ran his own AT trot line


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Bait !!??...are you crazy....:thumbs_do...besides it is ILLEGAL here in Indiana....calls and decoys are what you need.....Sheesh !!.......ukey:


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

22lyons said:


> seems to me the only ones baited are those who replied seriously to this post!
> 
> he jut ran his own AT trot line



yeah this is funny reading, some of these guys.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Seal 11 said:


> im thinking about hunting them he soon and what works best for you?


Sure would be a lot more fun to just go out into the woods and call one up.The fun...is being "smarter" than them.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

IChim2 said:


> Sure would be a lot more fun to just go out into the woods and call one up.The fun...is being "smarter" than them.


ppffffft.....

That's a pretty big assumption right there!


-ZA


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

ZA206 said:


> Spacing on the leaders... how much corn to use... when do you set it out? Gimme details on the turkey trot line!
> 
> I'm suprised no one has thought of this yet! If it works out, you should patent it and start making turkey hunting videos.... you could put PRIMOS out of business!
> 
> -ZA


Spacing on the leaders depends on the main line length,i like 20' for the main line...leaders every 10" works ok.....then again it depends on how many birds are in the flock and how many you have time to work up that day.

anything over 20' needs to be staked down in the middle,cuz when you get 4-5 turkeys on there it gets to moving to much and the others can't grab the corn when its bouncing around to well.
you can't get to many hooks on there really..some think they get to many on and they will break the lines,,,but really they can't pull the hard if you keep it short. The hook jerks them back around if they try to fly.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Seal 11 said:


> got a link?


Here you go just copy and paste


http://www.woodhavencustomcalls.com/commerce/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=418&CatID=18


----------



## trappertom (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a better way. You dig a deep hole and fillit half full of ashes. Then you line up peas around the rim of the hole. when the turkey comes up to take a pea you kick him in the ashhole.... Works every time!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

you could just shoot them off the roost, before season comes in with a bowfishing rig, if trotlines arent' your thing!!

How bout turkey jug fishing?? That would work wouldn't it??


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

*bait*

Baiting turkey and deer in Missouri is illeagal.... But i have heard people say you can use the springs of a box spring matress and pour corn in it and you will have all the turkey you want. Never tried it and never plan to try it...i think it is very unethical. The fun of turkey hunting is trying to outwit those three year old gobblers. Catching them would be no challenge.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*bait*

Corn works really well. Its not legal in Georgia but I knew a guy who had 300 acres and it was almost surronded on all sides by unhunted or accessable public land and he would bring in 8 55 gallon drums of corn to bait them 2 months before season and during season and they had hundreds of Turkeys coming to this 300 acre farm and he would kill his limit and then some from what I heard. The sad part he almost got me to join it but when i heard this I stayed away and guess what he got busted that year along with others for hunting over bait. But Corn works awesome around here !


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd use twinkies they look like huge peices of corn . Whne the turkey pecks it, it will get stuck on their beak and they won't see you draw your bow.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

You've just been stamped....D'BAG!


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

no bait; just decoys


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

Just shoot em out of the tree!!


IN DA NECK!!!!!!!


Jon


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

My friend is from the ,'old country' and they would put out a pile of corn and put some corn on a small treble hook tied to a tree. Then they would go out and hunt and hopefully would come home with a deer and have a turkey waiting for them.


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

Would someone be more clear on why you would use a trotline to catch turkeys, is this actually legal in some states. Not to step on toes but I think this is very unethical and I guess everyone is entitled to their own opinion. There is many other options to be succesful when turkey hunting rather than baiting.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

*Troll Alert*

I don't know about baiting, but is there a fine for trolling?


----------



## KSU Turkey Nut (Aug 11, 2007)

Forget the bait. The fun is in fooling the bird to come to you, not a pile of corn.:smile:


----------



## Lost archer (May 22, 2004)

wheat


----------



## dawgsfan (Jan 23, 2010)

I usually go out the night before a hunt and throw down some owl and crow calls. Shock em' and get in real close. Then I put my decoys (Bob, Jane, and Angelina) out about 30 min prior to sun rise the next morning. Next, I hit them with either my slate, box, or mouth (sometimes a combo of two or all three if needed). Finally, I'll send out an arrow from my bow to convince the ole Thunder Chicken to stay still while I walk over and put a boot on it's neck! Hasn't failed me yet!:wink:


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

A turkey trotline......

oh man........:chortle:

pm this guy and bring him back.....


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

I say place a trail of CORN to your door, and into the Kitchen. Open the Oven door and letem walk right in. :zip:



Crazy Wolf.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

crazy wolf said:


> I say place a trail of CORN to your door, and into the Kitchen. Open the Oven door and letem walk right in. :zip:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Wolf.


That is what I like to call the Hansel and Gretel technique. :tongue:


----------



## A Harbison (Jul 8, 2007)

Illegal in NC but the deputy sheriff that owns the land beside mine uses corn. Everybody knows what he is doing but the only person who doesn't csre is the game warden. We heard 7 shots last year but rumor was they killed 9.


----------



## bambibumper (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't be afraid to have a backup on this (fail-safe method). I like to start w/cracker jacks (seems appropriate), on the end of a #2 treble hook (they like red the best). That's attached to a 30# braid line on a line counter Daiwa duct taped to my old Parker 8 guage double (6 works even better). Get yourself hidden real good exactly 180 ft from the bait pile (you want to make sure to get as many as possible) and after that first hen takes the bait, ground sluce the whole flock!! With any luck, the claymores will take care of any cripples. I have to check the regs on this to make sure no laws are being violated.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

bambibumper said:


> Don't be afraid to have a backup on this (fail-safe method). I like to start w/cracker jacks (seems appropriate), on the end of a #2 treble hook (they like red the best). That's attached to a 30# braid line on a line counter Daiwa duct taped to my old Parker 8 guage double (6 works even better). Get yourself hidden real good exactly 180 ft from the bait pile (you want to make sure to get as many as possible) and after that first hen takes the bait, ground sluce the whole flock!! With any luck, the claymores will take care of any cripples. I have to check the regs on this to make sure no laws are being violated.


Braided line is unethical......


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll tell ya what's unethical, friggin treble hooks.......


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

Just wondering how many replying to the original post calling it unethical to hunt turkeys over bait have no problem hunting deer over bait?

Remembering food plots are considered "bait" to some who are in favor of shooting deer over bait, so with that backwards way of thinking all bets are off and it should be fine to hunt turkey over any type of bait.

So with that analogy it should be OK,right?


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Although I believe Seal is on the right track, I prefer to line up 10-15 birds and shoot them here. 

SCFox


----------



## jhunter1 (Oct 8, 2005)

Seal 11 said:


> cracked corn or whole corn should work right....whats best?


whole WHEAT


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

You gotta get a waterhole set up, then step back 86 yards and listen for the drinking shoot em in da face!

Works way better than linin em up or the turkey trot line:darkbeer:


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

Baiting turkeys in Missouri is illegal.


----------



## Living Proof (Jan 23, 2010)

*youall!*

I thought it was Yall!:set1_chores030:


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

dumb thread...way to make NC hunters look bad.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

*legal????.......................who cares!!!*



pybowhtr said:


> Baiting turkeys in Missouri is illegal.


we aint' worried about being legal here...................were talkin' bout filling up a truck bed with turkeys!!! AND I will agree the trotline method could be the BEST way I've ever heard of. Seriously looking at this, this spring!!:darkbeer: Nothing like a few hundred pounds of grain to DRAW EM' in!!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

Dave smith decoys


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know about baiting 'em, but I saw the old movie about 
Autie Murphy and he would wait for them to walk in a line and shoot the last one and work his way towards the front.


----------



## Ando11 (Aug 31, 2007)

Seal 11 said:


> i just want the turkeys so i bait...grandad used to put corn in a line from a blind and could kill 10-15 with one shot...thats what i want.


If you just want turkey, take the money you would spend on "bait", go to the grocery store, and buy a turkey.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Ando11 said:


> If you just want turkey, take the money you would spend on "bait", go to the grocery store, and buy a turkey.


I doubt you could buy one bird at the store for what a 50 lb. bag of corn costs, and that could bring in a lot more than one bird. Just sayin'....


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

lots of turkeys this year,should be a good season.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## 6ptelkman (Mar 28, 2009)

I didn't read all the replies, but I think this guy is baiting A/T members, not turkeys!!!


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ando11 said:


> If you just want turkey, take the money you would spend on "bait", go to the grocery store, and buy a turkey.


do you have any idea how many turkeys you can catch with 50# of corn?


----------



## supertecIN (Jan 19, 2009)

b- mobile, a hen and the sweet sexual sounds from my micheal waddell flextone mouth calls


----------



## serdley300 (Mar 18, 2004)

Seal 11 said:


> i just want the turkeys so i bait...grandad used to put corn in a line from a blind and could kill 10-15 with one shot...thats what i want.


Here is my personal SOP for killing 10-15 in one shot:
step1. Place large pile of corn in a large clearing
step2. Place 3 claymore mines in clearing so that " Front towards enemy" is pointed at corn
step3. Find some good cover and wait for the turkeys to show up
step4. Take off the safety and bang on that sucker three times!:wink:


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

serdley300 said:


> Here is my personal SOP for killing 10-15 in one shot:
> step1. Place large pile of corn in a large clearing
> step2. Place 3 claymore mines in clearing so that " Front towards enemy" is pointed at corn
> step3. Find some good cover and wait for the turkeys to show up
> step4. Take off the safety and bang on that sucker three times!:wink:


would some C-4 placed under the corn help get the stragglers?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

smokin x's said:


> You gotta get a waterhole set up, then step back 86 yards and listen for the drinking shoot em in da face!
> 
> Works way better than linin em up or the turkey trot line:darkbeer:


classic AT


----------



## carramrod6 (Aug 8, 2009)

Roskoe said:


> I don't know about baiting, but is there a fine for trolling?


We could only wish, but everyone knows where that gets you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Seal 11 said:


> would some C-4 placed under the corn help get the stragglers?


might tear the close ones up pretty bad.


----------



## WyoJim (Apr 15, 2004)

Seal 11 said:


> i just want the turkeys so i bait...grandad used to put corn in a line from a blind and could kill 10-15 with one shot...thats what i want.


*I hope you get arrested!

*


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Crickets work great.You first need to cut the wings and the tip of their feet off so they don't leave the area.Sometimes it is hard to get them lined up so you can kill 10-15 with one shot though.:darkbeer:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


wyojim said:


> *i hope you get arrested!
> 
> *


----------



## walmark (Apr 28, 2010)

Check out Dave Smith Decoys. Don't use on public land though. You might get shot. lol


----------



## Seal 11 (Feb 21, 2009)

I was right it was a great year for turkeys...hope youall had a good yer 2


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

I use decoys and calls.....in Michigan, using "bait" for turkeys is illegal (like corn...).....


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

if you have got to bait them to kill them you do not deserve to hunt them .sorry but thats just the way it is


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

apparently you just start a thread called "what do you all use to bait turkeys?"


----------



## Beazer (Feb 1, 2007)

spike camp said:


> how about skittles, it worked for ET.


That was Reese's Pieces, not Skittles.


----------



## Beazer (Feb 1, 2007)

CAPTJJ said:


> I've hooked a few seagulls in the past, they fight good on 6lb test.


We have issues with our live baits on king mack trolley rigs down here. It's typical to have an Osprey grab your bait and tangle everything up. If you're into adrenaline fueled fun, pull an osprey with razor sharp talons and a snapping, pointy beak made for tearing meat up onto a pier and try to untangle it from fishing line without getting attacked. Pelicans are an entirely different game, especially when you have to pry open their beak and reach into their chin pouch to get treble hooks out.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

I have found they are fond of KFC's Mashed potateos with gravy. If you leave off the gravy, it is no good-- only ***** and possums will come into the plain mash.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

your supposed to use canned turkey bait you jack wagon  JK cracked corn and blended oats works well


Seal 11 said:


> im thinking about hunting them he soon and what works best for you?


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

hunt a farm that gets regular manure deliveries... within 10min of the truck leaving turkeys will legit run up the hill and climb all over the pile for a few hours. never hunted the actual pile but i have gotten between it and the birds about 500yds off and taken a nice tom.. 

calling and stalking turkeys are my favorite... baitting would take the fun out for me


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

Crickets are the best in the LEGAL states!


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

X2!!!


6ptelkman said:


> i didn't read all the replies, but i think this guy is baiting a/t members, not turkeys!!!


----------



## supertecIN (Jan 19, 2009)

i think that michael waddels flextone calls do the magic about everytime


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Truly, a classic thread!!!


SCFox


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Buckbadger said:


> That's what I was wondering also? What would be the challenge of luring turkeys to bait?


The same could very well be said about deer.......and I am NOT suggesting that baiting turkeys is a good thing.


----------



## AntlerAssassins (Mar 29, 2016)

Ditch the bait And Use a Bow. That's A challenge. And a challenge I've won every year I've applied. Happily! ;-) great gobble call (to locate) and a diaphragm call is what I personally prefer and works just fine without bait. (It's illegal in Michigan anyways) good luck!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

AntlerAssassins said:


> Ditch the bait And Use a Bow. That's A challenge. And a challenge I've won every year I've applied. Happily! ;-) great gobble call (to locate) and a diaphragm call is what I personally prefer and works just fine without bait. (It's illegal in Michigan anyways) good luck!


wow that thread was over in 2010 lol


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

It's still funny


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

H20fwler said:


> It's still funny


yes it is


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

classic. Im glad this thread was brought back from the archives!


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

Who the hell in their right mind "baits" turkey to hunt.....its illegal in most states and lazy way to hunt them ....


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

I have never hunted them where its legal to bait. However, I live in the suburbs of Minneapolis and feed them in my back yard because I enjoy watching them.
They really like corn. I can imagine anything being better if its legal.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

bowtech2006 said:


> wow that thread was over in 2010 lol


started in 2009, lol


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

Seal 11 said:


> i just want the turkeys so i bait...grandad used to put corn in a line from a blind and could kill 10-15 with one shot...thats what i want.



LOL...might want to check the bag limit on where your hunting but if I had to guess, you don't really care


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Extreme vft17 said:


> Illegal. And if I had to guess there are probably a few Game Warden's on here, so why take the chance do like the others and try to call.
> 
> If you get caught (not worth it) I think you will lose your weapon, be fined, and if you killed a turkey over it. Even worse.
> 
> Just looked at the regs, just trying to help!


Extreme is right. A turkey is a federal bird so it wont be like killing a rabbit out of season if you get caught. Sometimes fines are doubled, local and federal.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

horsehands said:


> Extreme is right. A turkey is a federal bird so it wont be like killing a rabbit out of season if you get caught. Sometimes fines are doubled, local and federal.


They do not migrate if they were indeed federal birds there would be a migratory bird stamp involved.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

Turkeys are not federally regulated, as stated ^^^ there isnt a federal stamp.... waterfowl are federally regulated and require a federal stamp ....turkeys are a game species the states have total control over and some states require a "state stamp" along with the license ......


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

horsehands said:


> Extreme is right. A turkey is a federal bird so it wont be like killing a rabbit out of season if you get caught. Sometimes fines are doubled, local and federal.


You are wrong, Turkey is a member of the UN and NATO, and i was born in the year of the rabbit, been paying for it ever since, lifetime of fines!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

-bowfreak- said:


> I know that poachers favorite bait is wheat.....because when you broadcast it just kinda disappears. Corn is hard to beat. I bait them all the time.......in my back yard so my kids can watch them.


If you put your bait down in a line you could watch 10 of them at once


----------

